# Solved: NVU or First Page question



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have been building a church website in Dreamweaver. 
I want the different departments to be able to use free software (NVU or First Page) to edit pages I have created.
Problem-
Neither editor seems to recognize any sort of "constrain" parameters.
Example, in DW if table column is set for 200px, then any text typed or pasted in will automatically wrap and maintain predetermined width of 200px. I can not get either NVU or FP to do this. Regardless of text wrap settings, typed text distorts/resizes tables andtable rows and does not wrap. What is my error on this? Any ideas on settings or work arounds for this using the tables format currently used in pages? (website already built, css maybe for future, but not now)


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

make sure in NVU and FP (its front page not first page by the way.) that you have the width set to 200px you would need to look for something like this in the code;


```
<table width=200px>
</table>
```
it may have tons of other stuff also but it must have that *width=200px*
That should work fine. -cnelson.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Without an example of the code or link everyone would pretty much guessing. Most likely you have a "no wrap" somewhere.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I believe that all is in order with the code. But please, check it out. The programs I wish to use are Nvu and Evrsoft First Page (both free editors). From now on I will be sure to abbreviate First Page as EFP to avoid confusion. Below is the html. I hope that I have posted it correctly.

I have found one possible issue... longer words do not seem to "break" at the end of a line and this could be the contributing factor. Any ideas?

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

Untitled Document


 

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Quisque ipsum tellus, malesuada vitae, tincidunt quis, laoreet vitae, enim. Proin ac erat. Morbi sodales, augue a consequat accumsan, lacus nunc malesuada ligula, vitae gravida purus massa sit amet urna. Nam congue auctor magna. Ut fermentum lacinia neque. Etiam et enim non dui facilisis egestas. Integer libero. Praesent suscipit lobortis quam. Aenean sed arcu. Ut pellentesque nulla a nisi consequat blandit. Nunc elit. Nam libero. Vivamus rhoncus. Etiam ullamcorper leo et massa. Nullam varius libero iaculis nulla. Integer quis velit nonummy nibh cursus bibendum.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

face1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I believe that all is in order with the code. But please, check it out. The programs I wish to use are Nvu and Evrsoft First Page (both free editors). From now on I will be sure to abbreviate First Page as EFP to avoid confusion. Below is the html. I hope that I have posted it correctly.
> 
> I have found one possible issue... longer words do not seem to "break" at the end of a line and this could be the contributing factor. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


BTW the previously posted code is the dreamweaver code and works fine. The problems occur when editing in the aformentioned programs.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

just edit in notepad save and see if you get the same problum. -cnelson.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

yeah, notepad is just fine. However, I need a WYSIWYG interface for the html challenged that will be doing the updates. Any educated suggestions on a free WYSIWYG program that may work better than Nvu or First Page? I know a lot are listed at various places on TSG but any avid users with editorials on specific programs is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Nothing will work better than Nvu really.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

cnelson04 said:


> make sure in NVU and FP (its front page not first page by the way.) that you have the width set to 200px you would need to look for something like this in the code;
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


There *is* a program called First Page. And *width=200px* should have quotes around it so it can conform to XHTML standards:

*width="200px"*

Well actually if you wanted it to conform it should be this:

*style="width: 200px;"*

Just a tip.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks!
The code was generated by Dreamweaver8.
Anyway to set DW preferences to get it to generate the "better" code you indicated?
I am interested in re-doing the entire site with styles, but I am concerned about using WYSIWYG programs with generated pages. Do you know if Nvu will support or display properly when editing styled pages? The church site is already designed and everybody wants to edit their own pages and see what they look like as they edit. (they are not interested in having to "learn" too much to accomplish this)
thanks again for your input


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah i learned that there is a program called FirstPage sorry about that, and sorry for forgetting the quotes. Have you tried to edit the page in a WYSIWYG editor, then save it then view the page it might look ok when you view it in a browser, some editors don't show the right "preview" view. -cnelson.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

cnelson04 said:


> Yeah i learned that there is a program called FirstPage sorry about that, and sorry for forgetting the quotes.


No need to apologize. I was just reminding you. 
*
face1 - *
I believe that DW will automatically try to generate the best code possible unless you've changed it's settings for browser compatibility. Try resetting DW's settings if you can find out how to do that. Also, it has a build in validator that will validate your pages within DW and find any errors. 

As far as Nvu not working, I'm not sure what you're talking about. I pasted the code you provided right into Nvu's source tab and WYSIWYG editing works perfectly.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great responses. 
I believe we have found a common thread to the problem (which turns out is probably not Nvu at all) ,...Many of the "editors" are pasting text copied from MS Word .docs. Apparently, some sort of "retained" formatting is messing with the code. I am advising all to remove any formatting before pasting into their pages, this way the linked styles and preset constraints set for the page are kept intact (I never could see the code changes, but a quick test proved to provide the same undesirable results) Thanks to cnelson04 for the Notepad suggestion....it got the troubleshooting rolling down the right track.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

If the problem is solved, you can mark the thread solved using the Thread Tools menu.


----------

